# hmmmmmm big cat?...



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Big cat captured on video - MSN Video


anyone else seen this?
apparently a man filmed a big cat on a railway line,is it only me that thinks it looks like the domestic kind?:lol2:
considering its walking on the tracks? and the way its walking:whistling2:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

If theres daily sightings then why has no one caught it? tsk

I wonder if these brain dead people know there are breeds of very large cat like the Maine ****...

My auntie had a Maine **** who could easily be mistaken for a Lynx!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I saw that and think it's a big domestic, didn't look like a lynx to me!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks like a big black domestic cat to me! I've never seen a wild cat carry its tail that high when just walking along - that's more of a domestic cat trait I think.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Supposedly they have examined the tape and compared the size of the track to the cat and it is in excess of 4ft. Bit big for a domestic moggy - except maybe a huge maine **** or 'wegie and they wouldn't be smooth coated.
Maybe just wishful thinking on my part :lol2:


----------



## KateTracz (Mar 4, 2009)

Yet looking at it the other way round train tracks are quite big and would look huge on a normal cat and this cat is clearly much bigger than the tracks right?

We know they exist out there in the wild.


----------



## KateTracz (Mar 4, 2009)

angela__k__84 said:


> Supposedly they have examined the tape and compared the size of the track to the cat and it is in excess of 4ft. Bit big for a domestic moggy - except maybe a huge maine **** or 'wegie and they wouldn't be smooth coated.
> Maybe just wishful thinking on my part :lol2:


great minds think alike you must have posted at the same time as me lol
Im with you clearly.
Plus ive watched a rather large domestic cat on some abandoned tracks in gloucester and the tracks made the cat look small.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

angela__k__84 said:


> Supposedly they have examined the tape and compared the size of the track to the cat and it is in excess of 4ft. Bit big for a domestic moggy - except maybe a huge maine **** or 'wegie and they wouldn't be smooth coated.
> Maybe just wishful thinking on my part :lol2:


Could be a cross though! If the other cat was shorthaired and didn't carry longhair then all kittens would be short haired so you could get a cat the size of a **** or Wegie but with short hair.


----------



## KateTracz (Mar 4, 2009)

the cat i saw was domestic but double the size of a normal cat and it was still masked by the tracks. 

Ive seen some pretty rubbish videos as (dont laugh) out of interest im part of the bbc big cat society andi think that video is pretty convincing.
Maybe i just want to believe it. but it looks like evidence to me.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

feorag said:


> Looks like a big black domestic cat to me! I've never seen a wild cat carry its tail that high when just walking along - that's more of a domestic cat trait I think.


 
yeh that what i thought,doesnt carry itselfs right for a big cat,looks like a big black moggy:flrt:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I know that can in the video isn't a suspected lynx obviously, but just to make a point, to the untrained eye, mistakes are not hard to make when it comes to things like this!

here for example is a real lynx...

http://www.glaciermt.com/images/secondary/lynx.jpg



and here, my aunties Maine ****, a perfectly normal breed of cat, but as you can see by all means not small, you and me know lynx have stubby tails, massive feet and depending on weather they may be bushy and grey or short coated with distinctive spotted markings...but not everyone knows that like many things...

This is Jake


----------



## SHFT (Jun 19, 2009)

It's probably just a big domestic cat, a friend of mine had once a cat who was hermaphrodite, a super rare condition in cat-land, the vet said it could grow to 1 meter! but then somebody poisoned him


----------



## bomb (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks rather large to be a domestic cat you can see that by the size of the tracks and on the short still image on the video, if you have domestic cats that large then I'd be amazed. How can you turn round and say it carries itself wrong to be a big cat how many have you seen in the wild?


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Sorry if i'm being stupid, but how can being a hermaphrodite effect the size of the animal, theres mice, rats, rabbits, most animals and even humans who are sometimes born hermaphrodite's, they're size is not effected by it ??

Off topic i know, but didn't make sense to me...


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

bomb said:


> Looks rather large to be a domestic cat you can see that by the size of the tracks and on the short still image on the video, if you have domestic cats that large then I'd be amazed. How can you turn round and say it carries itself wrong to be a big cat how many have you seen in the wild?


That vids zoomed in, have you seen the original copy?

and as for wild cats, seen thousands on documentaries, i'm pretty sure they don't just act for the camera... :whistling2:


and can i just point something out, they are calling it a cougar, correct me if i'm wrong but isn't this a cougar?

http://foodcourtlunch.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/cougar5.jpg


and as for a panther aren't their tails as long as their bodies? certainly doesn't look like a panther to me.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

feorag said:


> Could be a cross though! If the other cat was shorthaired and didn't carry longhair then all kittens would be short haired so you could get a cat the size of a **** or Wegie but with short hair.


I would love that cat...but then I'd love a maine **** or wegie!
I dunno. I'm a believer. I do think there are, at least, a small population of big cats in Britain.
Eileen, you say it could be a cross, it could also be a big cat/feral cat cross...


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

x Sarah x said:


> This is Jake


:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:
Ohhhh, I luuuurve him!
Off topic I know but does any one know if calico is unusual in maine *****?
I'd love a calico kitty!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

x Sarah x said:


> That vids zoomed in, have you seen the original copy?
> 
> and as for wild cats, seen thousands on documentaries, i'm pretty sure they don't just act for the camera... :whistling2:
> 
> ...


 
Yup... Cougars are tan.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

angela__k__84 said:


> Supposedly they have examined the tape and compared the size of the track to the cat and it is in excess of 4ft. Bit big for a domestic moggy - except maybe a huge maine **** or 'wegie and they wouldn't be smooth coated.
> Maybe just wishful thinking on my part :lol2:


 How do you know how wide the track is? It could be narrow gauge and judging by the size of the vegetation near the track, that's what I think it is.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

angela__k__84 said:


> :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:
> Ohhhh, I luuuurve him!
> Off topic I know but does any one know if calico is unusual in maine *****?
> I'd love a calico kitty!


Unless you are American, the colour is known as tortoiseshell over here.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

It's not only Americans who call tortie and white calico... I've heard it here, as well. Our Kallie got her name cuz she is a calico


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

I was under the impression that tortishell was the mixture of brown, ginger and white...









and the calico was patches of brown, ginger and white... (image credit: http://www.flickr.com/photos/thisemily/)


Also, in regards to the tracks I stated that the tape was examined - not by me, I must add! - and they said the tracks were 4.7ft putting the cat at 4+ft. This was reported on the BBC news website.
Here is a link - BBC NEWS | Scotland | Glasgow, Lanarkshire and West | Policeman takes 'big cat' video


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

x Sarah x said:


> If theres daily sightings then why has no one caught it? tsk
> 
> I wonder if these brain dead people know there are breeds of very large cat like the Maine ****...
> 
> My auntie had a Maine **** who could easily be mistaken for a Lynx!


 in uk????


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

angela__k__84 said:


> I was under the impression that tortishell was the mixture of brown, ginger and white...
> 
> 
> and the calico was patches of brown, ginger and white...


Ditto... That's how I always saw it (and I'm American). :2thumb:


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Well the "calico" kitty in the picture is my dream kitty.
All I need now is a breeder who breeds them and to settle in for the wait :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> It's not only Americans who call tortie and white calico... I've heard it here, as well. Our Kallie got her name cuz she is a calico


 That's one of the problems with the 'interweb'. Language gets mixed and bastardised. It also confuses folk. Tortoiseshell was always just that over here until the internet. Then people think that calico is somehow different to tort'.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Ditto... That's how I always saw it (and I'm American). :2thumb:


 Well my Dixie is a dark tortie as in the top pic, but my Peggy is tortoiseshell and white as in the bottom pic.
What does the GCCF say on the subject?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

No idea... Never bothered to look


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

angela__k__84 said:


> Also, in regards to the tracks I stated that the tape was examined - not by me, I must add! - and they said the tracks were 4.7ft putting the cat at 4+ft. This was reported on the BBC news website.
> Here is a link - BBC NEWS | Scotland | Glasgow, Lanarkshire and West | Policeman takes 'big cat' video



British train tracks are 4' 4 3/4 inches wide, so why they stated that they were 4'7" I have no idea. There are no tracks that wide over here. Perhaps they actually said something like "well, train tracks are all about 4'7" so the cat compared to that is indeed big".
I would be most interested to know for sure, what particular line this track is on and then discover for myself what gauge it is.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> British train tracks are 4' 4 3/4 inches wide, so why they stated that they were 4'7" I have no idea. There are no tracks that wide over here. Perhaps they actually said something like "well, train tracks are all about 4'7" so the cat compared to that is indeed big".
> I would be most interested to know for sure, what particular line this track is on and then discover for myself what gauge it is.


Actually, I was wrong there - the link says the tracks were 4ft 8.5.
Like I say - I have no examined the tape - or the tracks.
Just going on the report.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

And according to Wiki - that is accurate.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_gauge


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

I've worked with Amur leopards on a BIAZA captive breeding programme and people are often suprised at how small some leopards and similar cats are - they seem to think all big cats are huge monsters the size of a pony! Of the Amur pair I was assigned to, the male - Jessie - wasn't much taller than a large cocker spaniel, just long in the body. Having looked at this video though, I wouldn't like to say either way if it was a big cat or not as I don't think the footage is clear enough to make any kind of judgement, although the cat does seem pretty big.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Are they calling the cat 4ft with tail or without, because the maine **** was almost 4ft from nose to tail tip! and he was the runt of the litter and not as big as he should have been having come from a top breeder...

with regards to whoever asked, as far as i know Maine ***** do come in tortie.

he was a beautiful cat, but suffered severe ear infections as a kitten and was left with a permanent head tilt, at 2 years old he was hit by a car and didn't survive 
He was a monster though, they know their size and they know their strength, for anyone considering taking one on, you need a firm hand and be prepared to witness BAD behaviour, not a case of it will, just a case of it might, so a heads up is in order!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

angela__k__84 said:


> :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:
> Ohhhh, I luuuurve him!
> Off topic I know but does any one know if calico is unusual in maine *****?
> I'd love a calico kitty!


My friend imported a calico from the USA quite a few years ago now, so she's been breeding calico ***** for years now, although I don't know if she still has those lines.



angela__k__84 said:


> I was under the impression that tortishell was the mixture of brown, ginger and white...
> 
> 
> and the calico was patches of brown, ginger and white...


Yes, technically that's right! The patches are caused by the white spotting gene.

A mixed tortie and white shouldn't be referred to as a calico, but calico is referred to as a tortie and white :crazy:

Pam, no idea what the GCCF standpoint is - I've heard them referred to a high white torties cos there's too much white for the standard of points etc, but cos I've never bred torties, I've never actually looked into the registration policies.


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

Big black moggy :2thumb:.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

x Sarah x said:


> Are they calling the cat 4ft with tail or without, because the maine **** was almost 4ft from nose to tail tip! and he was the runt of the litter and not as big as he should have been having come from a top breeder...
> 
> with regards to whoever asked, as far as i know Maine ***** do come in tortie.
> 
> ...


 
Ive got a Coonie boy and a friend of mine has two but they are so sweet. the breeder of mine never had a problem with any of hers either. Ive never heard this before


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

x Sarah x said:


>


She didn't iron him did she? :lol2:


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Does it matter anyway, we all know big cats exist. And that loads were released in the past.

Could very well be real, if not doesent matter anyway cause they are real.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Does it matter anyway, we all know big cats exist. And that loads were released in the past.
> 
> Could very well be real, if not doesent matter anyway cause they are real.


 
i just thought it would make an interesting thread thats all:2thumb:


----------

